
RIP Iceweasel, 13 Nov 2006 – 10 Mar 2016 - robin_reala
https://glandium.org/blog/?p=3622
======
JoshTriplett
Nice to see this issue resolved.

The origin of the name:

"Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra and then suddenly it flips
over, pinning you underneath. At night, the ice weasels come." \-- Matt
Groening

------
2close4comfort
Good night, good weasel you have done well.

